# Who's your favorite celebrity archer?



## Hoyt-Prime-Hoyt (May 15, 2021)

Answer:


----------



## 603Scott (Aug 6, 2020)

Orion.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)




----------



## NUBIG10 (Jun 25, 2021)

Prob Joe Rogan,


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Wells.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bill Shatner & I believe the fellow who played the Virginia shoot at Detroit, MI back in 1969 I believe.


----------



## Longbow91115 (May 4, 2009)

Capt Kirk…that’s an awesome piece! I wonder if that Jennings had a switch to set it to “stun”😂


----------



## Justin850 (3 mo ago)

Jesse Broadwater


----------



## legi0n (Mar 18, 2021)

Robin Hood


----------



## Justin850 (3 mo ago)

legi0n said:


> Robin Hood


good answer


----------



## FrostyNuggets (8 mo ago)

Any of the men and women who compete for gold medals every 4 years. Otherwise, I could give a hoot less what the Hollywood folk do with their lives.


----------



## carmyne (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm a Rogan fan.... share a lot of the same views


----------



## Borack (Oct 5, 2004)

Gena Davis ...


----------



## BigFootWa (3 mo ago)

Robin hood!


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Page pierce


----------



## Jasonmorgan518 (Feb 4, 2018)

Average Jack!


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

Has to be Gillingham…the most knowledgeable, most approachable, and most opinionated. And, he can shoot too.


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

The Nuge


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

My dad took Shatner to Catalina Island back in the day on a goat & pig hunt. It went pretty much as you would expect it too...LOL


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I've met quite a few of them over the years... I don't think I could pick a favorite. But, I am fond of quite a few of them (in no particular order):

Tim G
Paige P
Dan M
Emily M
Levi M
Sharon W
Casey K (One of the few young people that gives me hope for the future of our society)


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Kip Campbell. Does his own hilarious commercials.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

I don't think he'd accept being coined a "celebrity" BUT Fred Bear comes to mind. Love his old school videos. 

On the compound side of the house Randy Umler and Chuck Adams come to mind.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Frank Pearson, Dean Pregiden, Terry Ragsdale, Ray Walisaki. Some of the top Pro's of the day!


----------



## String Bender (Feb 1, 2020)

Met Randy Ulmer at a tournament in Arizona one year. I was taking a break and eating with my 3 kids and he walked by with his boy's . He was happy I had my kids with me and that they were shooting. Very normal down to earth guy and super nice.


----------



## Steven Bressan (May 6, 2009)

Frank Pearson. Frank was the best archery I've ever seen. He could shoot with compound and was great with his recurves.

Lenny Cardinale was the best hunter and the best coach. He has over 300 big game kills with his bow. He also taught a number of national champions including the great Ann Buttz who is the best woman archer of her time.


----------



## Robert Brown (5 mo ago)

DaveHawk said:


> Kip Campbell. Does his own hilarious commercials.


Also my favorite. Doesn't seem to take things to serious, and puts out a great show.


----------



## RevBelleville (Oct 31, 2019)

Remi Warren, Fred Bear or Travis Turner


----------



## Merc175 (2 mo ago)

Ted Nugent , he really gets it.


----------



## Melody09 (2 mo ago)

Paige Pearce was my favorite that I have met.


----------



## 808Kahuna (Aug 25, 2014)

Joe Rogan


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Cupid….


----------



## Strika (3 mo ago)

Target -Tim Gillingham and Page Pierce....🤤🤤🤤🤤

Hunting -Joe Rogan. Plus I love his podcasts. He often has people on who I thought were a bit ho humm. But sometimes those exact people turn out to be hugely interesting. Example... Snoopdog. Never thought much of him or his music. But damn it was one of the most interesting episodes of Rogan I've watched.


----------



## 0HnoNotAgain256 (Jun 9, 2021)

Tim Wells.. he's who got me interested in bow hunting.. still have yet to try instinctive shooting but dude is intense!


----------



## Kilmore (10 mo ago)

Rambo.


----------



## Kilmore (10 mo ago)

Capt'n D said:


> My dad took Shatner to Catalina Island back in the day on a goat & pig hunt. It went pretty much as you would expect it too...LOL


Ending up too drunk to hunt at the Casino? I went to Cherry Valley Scout Camp for many years and we trapped huge boars with rain tarps and M&M's. Held them long enough to shred the tarps to pieces. We chased goats with bows and arrow but never got one. Did run some off a cliff once.


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

String Bender said:


> Met Randy Ulmer at a tournament in Arizona one year. I was taking a break and eating with my 3 kids and he walked by with his boy's . He was happy I had my kids with me and that they were shooting. Very normal down to earth guy and super nice.


Dude never missed in the broadhead competition either.
He can shoot. 
He was always taking first place. 
Shooting the ulmer edge but still some pressure there. 
Knowledgeable also


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

I have been watching Hannah and her Dad's video here lately for something different. 
Variety of different videos.


----------



## Pearson 4800 (Sep 30, 2021)

George Ryals


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_Don't have one...... Don't want one...... Won't follow one... (jmo)_


----------



## Trav30x (Feb 7, 2018)

Jesse Broadwater


----------



## OkieTrad (Sep 4, 2021)

I only care to watch and learn from no-name regular dudes. Everybody else is trying to sell me something


----------

